# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  برنامه ای که میتواند ذهن شما را بخواند!!!

## shahmahi

سلام بچه ها
تو این تاپیک برنامه ای رو تجربه میکنید که باعث تعجب بسیار شما میشه .

مطمئنم تا حالا همچین برنامه ای رو با Vb ندیدید. تنها توضیحی رو که میتونم بدم اینه که شما از بین اعداد 10 تا 99 یک عدد رو در ذهن خودتون انتخاب میکنید بعد یک سری اعمال ریاضی ساده روی این عدد انجام میدید، بعد از جدولی که توی عکس مشخصه سمبلی که در جلوی عدد جدید هستش رو به خاطر بسپارید، بعد به روی گوی آبی رنگ کلیک میکنید خواهید دید که سمبلی که شما به آن فکر میکردید را نشان خواهد داد ! بدون اینکه برنامه بداند شما چه عددی را در ذهن خود انتخاب کرده اید .

دوستان عزیز باید چند نکته رو رعایت کنید:
1- picture1 و picture2 رو پس از اینکه دریافت کردید، عکسهای موجود در این 2 پوشه رو باید به پوشه picture داخل پوشه Mind Readerمنتقل کنید تا برنامه بتونه عکسهای لازم رو پیدا کنه.
2- یادتون باشه که اسم عکسها نباید تغییر کنه.

نکته آخر اینکه از دوست عزیز Paradayz  که تازه به برو بچه های برنامه نویس پیوسته تشکر ویژه میکنم . :چشمک:

----------


## shahmahi

دوستان عزیز اکه درباره برنامه نظری دارید خوشحال میشیم بدونیم  :لبخند:

----------


## Babak.Hassanpour

حاصل اون عملیات ریاضی برای اعداد در محدوده ذکر شده ، 9 و یا مضارب 9 است که اگه دقت کنید می بینید تصویر این اعداد یکسانه.
یادش بخیر 10 سال پیش با این روش چقدر سرگرم بودیم.(البته ما نسخه چاپ شده روی کاغذ داشتیم اون موقع علم اینقدر پیشرفت نکرده بود !!!!)

----------


## sanaz2007

سلام . باید بگم اولش عجیب به نظر می رسید ولی یکذره دقت کنیم بازی ریاضی شیرین و جالبیه.مرسی از برنامتون

----------


## hamid_sos

kheyli jalebe

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

منم اولش جا خوردم :متعجب: 
در کل جالب بود :گیج:

----------


## sina26

با سلام 
ممنون shahmahi عزیز جالب بود

----------


## xman_dj

جالب بود ولی قبلا تو فلش(swf) دیده بودم بازم ممنون

----------


## shahmahi

سلام بچه ها 

ممنون از نظرات خوبتون.بزودی یکی دیگه از این گونه برنامه های سرگرم کننده رو میزاریم.  :چشمک:

----------


## shahmahi

> جالب بود ولی قبلا تو فلش(swf) دیده بودم بازم ممنون


حرف شما کاملا درسته چون از همون ایده گرفتیم. :چشمک:

----------


## shahmahi

دوباره سلام دوستان

این بار یک برنامه سرگرم کننده دیگه دارم ولی این دفعه برنامه عددی رو که تو ذهنتون هستش رو با کلیک روی چند تا جدول بهتون نشون میده .اول راهنمایی رو بخونید بعد انجام بدین .


بازم یادتون باشه که پوشه عکسها نباید تغییر کنه، و اسم فایلها ی jpg هم نباید عوض بشه .

----------


## MBG73

اینو تو کارت های شعبده بازی دیده بودم . جالب بود ممنون

----------


## rostami

تردستی های جالبی هستن. ممنون

----------


## shahmahi

با سلام به دوستان عزیز

بچه ها برنامه Mind Reader رو که توی پست اول بودش رو یکی از دوستان تغییرات تکمیلی رو روش انجام داده که فایل ستاپ اون رو میتونید از لینک زیر دریافت کنید.




حجم :MB 1.45
Mind Reader

----------


## Ali0541

برنامه خيلي جالبيه
با سلام اگر زحمتي نيست دستوراتش رو برام توي يك فايل متني توضيح بديد كه چطور كار ميكنه.
ممنون

----------


## shahmahi

> برنامه خيلي جالبيه
> با سلام اگر زحمتي نيست دستوراتش رو برام توي يك فايل متني توضيح بديد كه چطور كار ميكنه.
> ممنون


دوست عزیز هرجاش مشکل داری بگو توضیح بدم در کل برنامه زیاد پیچیده ای نیست . :چشمک:

----------


## Ali0541

من تازه واردم مي خوام بدونم چه طور با اين كليك ذهن رو مي خونه!!! :متعجب:

----------


## shahmahi

قشنگیش به اینه که خودت بفهمی که قضیش چیه ولی یکی از دوستان در این باره توضیح داد. :چشمک: 




> حاصل اون عملیات ریاضی برای اعداد در محدوده ذکر شده ، 9 و یا مضارب 9 است که اگه دقت کنید می بینید تصویر این اعداد یکسانه.


موفق باشی.

----------


## Alirezanet

سلام خیلی دلم میخواست ببینم ولی توی ویندوز 7 کار نمیکنه . البته من با .net برنامه مینویسم . کسی اگه بتونه با vb.net بنویسه و Exe کنه ممنون میشم . ما سرمون کلاه رفت  :کف کرده!:

----------


## lordarma

من نسخه فلش این برنامه رو حدود 2 سال پیش دیده بودم و متوجه حقه ریاضی اش شده بودم ، 
خب البته شما هم فلش رو تبدیل به برنامه اجرایی کردید ! :لبخند گشاده!: 
در کل خسته نباشید ! :چشمک: 
راستی نسخه فلش اش را هم شما ساخته بودید یا تونستید عکس ها رو از فلش جدا کنید؟!

----------


## shahmahi

> راستی نسخه فلش اش را هم شما ساخته بودید یا تونستید عکس ها رو از فلش جدا کنید؟!


نه دوست عزیز نسخه فلشش رو ما نساختیم فقط از روی اون عکسا رو برداشتیم . :چشمک:

----------


## REZAsys

ببخشید می شه که در مورد این برنامه کمی توضیح بدین(ساختار برنامه)

----------


## shahmahi

چرا نشه دوست عزیز خیلی خوبم میشه :

ساختار برنامه به این صورته که هر بار که برنامه اجرا میشه و یا (اجرای مجدد) زده میشه توسط دستور زیر تعداد عکس مورد نظر به صورت رندوم نمایش داده میشه ، این از این .

 Randomize Timer
m1 = Int(Rnd * 23)
Picture2.Picture = LoadPicture(App.Path + "\picture\" & m1 & ".jpg")
 
در ادامه : هر بار که عکس داخل Picture2 لود میشه اسم عکس داخل متغیرm1 ریخته میشه که اگه دقت کنید اسم تمام این عکسها به صورت اعداد بدوه صفر است (...،1،2،3) . کدها رو در رویداد Picture1_Click به این صورت مینویسیم که از یک حلقه استفاده میکنیم تا اعداد را برایمان بشمارد و از یک شرط برای اینکه، اسمی که در متغیر m1 هستش برابر با شماره داخل متغیر حلقمون شد بیاد یک صفر به اولش اضافه کنه و بعد همین عدد که مثلا 02 شده است (که این عدد درست شده اسم عکسی است که باید در داخل Picture1نمایش داده بشه ) رو در Picture1 نشون بدیم .

حالا رابطه بین عکسها : هربار که عکس در Picture2 لود میشه باید به سمبلی که در کنار عدد 9 و یا مضارب 9 مثل 18،81 هستش دقت کنیم چون درPicture1باید همون سمبل رو نمایش بدیم که این نکته اساسی این بازی بود که گفتم .و اینم باید بدونین که هر عکس که با اسم مثلا 14 هستش برابر با عکسی است که باصفر شروع میشود یعنی 014، که ما اون عکس با اسم 14 رو در Picture2 نمایش میدیم و عکس با اسم 014 رو در Picture1 نمایش میدیم .

اینم توضیح کدنویسی و ساختار برنامه به شکل کامل و واضح ، به همین سادگی به همین خوشمزه گی.

----------


## m.toosi

برنامه شما به چه صورت اجرا میشه؟؟؟

من اون 3 تا فایل را دالنبود کردم ولی نتوانستم برنامه را اجرا کنم

----------


## ghasemweb

اگر پايه ايد يه روش ديگه مشابه اين ابداع كنيم هرچي باشه علم رياضي ريشه اش متعلق به ما ايرانياست .

----------

